# What does MPG light on the dashboard mean?



## socalx4 (Feb 17, 2019)

Can***8217;t find this in the manual anywhere and it only appears in sport and comfort modes. What does this gray MPG light mean? I have a 2016 x4. Thanks!


----------



## socalx4 (Feb 17, 2019)

Forgot to mention, it only appeared recently. I***8217;ve tried resetting the trip as well and it didn***8217;t go away.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Are you asking about "12:34 pm"? :dunno:
That's the only grey number I see in your photo.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I couldn't see it in the photo at first. It's telling you that that virtual dial at the bottom is displaying MPG, instead of liters/100km (l/100km).

Have you ever noticed that the MPG display goes to infinity when you stop? In reality, MPG goes to zero when you're stopped and the engine is still running. That's because in most of the world that gauge reports l/100km (fuel consumption: fuel volume/distance) instead of MPG (fuel economy: distance/fuel volume). When you're stopped, fuel consumption (fuel volume/distance) goes to infinity.


----------



## Zeichen311 (Mar 31, 2011)

Autoputzer said:


> I couldn't see it in the photo at first. It's telling you that that virtual dial at the bottom is displaying MPG, instead of liters/100km (l/100km).


Oh, _now_ I see it. Thanks for making me take a second look.

I was really, really, really hoping OP was not asking about the clock.


----------



## socalx4 (Feb 17, 2019)

Sorry guys. My picture was not clear the first time. I guess you are saying MPG is the units being displayed. Funny, I don***8217;t recall changing this anywhere from Kilometers per hour. Here***8217;s a better shot. I circled it. Thanks for taking the time to answer my question!


----------



## marcozandrini (Feb 13, 2014)

It’s a label telling you the red band that’s around the bottom of the gauge is indicating your instantaneous mileage.


----------



## socalx4 (Feb 17, 2019)

adalah said:


> an interesting question. I too was looking for it


 it is as what one of the people replying said, the units representing the instaneous mileage. I validated it when I switched to kmh in the menu of items and it showed the new setting. Problem resolved!.


----------

